# Big People...Big Ambulance



## Anjel (Mar 2, 2011)

http://www.star-telegram.com/2011/02/28/2884609/as-patients-get-larger-medstar.html#tvg


Yet another company redoing their ambulances. 

I'm still torn on this. Is it really necessary to replace EVERY ambulance. I understand having a few. 



> Although MedStar doesn't keep statistics on patients' weight, Zavadsky said that the trend nationwide toward obesity holds true in North Texas as well. Last year, MedStar logged 220 calls requiring bariatric equipment, for obese patients.
> 
> Read more: http://www.star-telegram.com/2011/0...nts-get-larger-medstar.html#tvg#ixzz1FPwoCEex



Eh whatever floats your boat. But still America's in bad shape. Ha no pun intended. No wonder there are so many back injuries.


----------



## Bon-Tech (Mar 2, 2011)

ahh, the stuff of dreams. That ramp is something else!


----------



## NomadicMedic (Mar 2, 2011)

When we use the big rig to move older heavy folks, it's referred to as "the very Bari Geri ferry".


----------



## the_negro_puppy (Mar 2, 2011)

holy ramp lol

here's our bariatric


----------



## shfd739 (Mar 2, 2011)

I'll have to get a pic of ours next time we use it. We have an F350 Medtec with ramps and an infloor winch. It's only staffed as needed though.


----------



## NomadicMedic (Mar 4, 2011)

Here's ours.


----------



## Sam Adams (Mar 5, 2011)

From Jimmy Kimmel:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nFx9oyTFhTw

The Real one:
http://www.boston.com/lifestyle/hea...ance_for_obese_patients/?p1=Well_Health_links


----------



## WolfmanHarris (Mar 5, 2011)

Rather than have dedicated bariatric rigs, our service has been phasing in centre-mount capable vehicles with the mountings and wiring harness for the bariatric equipment for the last few years. The majority of our trucks are now "bariatric capable." 

For Pt.'s under 350 lbs where assistance is needed another crew will be sent for lift assist but the bariatric equipment will not be deployed. In the event of a bariatric call the Ambulance is backed up by the Special Response Unit (our tactical, CBRN, rescue, MCI, bariatric unit) that responds in a single medic truck to assist.

Bariatric supplies include airbags, large carry sheets, the large body bariatric stretcher (originally just the deck, but we've been converting to powercots), foldable ramps and winch system.

We have 2-3 SRU trucks on at a given shift (One per district ideally). They respond to normal emerg calls in a first response capacity if not being used on Special ops calls.


----------

